# Live CD with phone tools



## QnD (Feb 26, 2012)

*New Live Phone tools CD*

Just put into production after beta testing.
essential tools that were allowed by distribution docs.
LiveCD name PHtoolz:
it is on goo-inside.me under /devs/zanzibar/LiveCD/PHtoolz-QND.iso

screen shot: http://www.deadpenguin.net/Screenshot.png

please provide feedback ideas and problems to [email protected]

no more udev rule modifications needed.....
added dependancies and seems very stable

works where windowze fails..... no drivers needed









some point and shoot scripts to come in next release

thanx,
~QnD~


----------



## QnD (Feb 26, 2012)

http://goo-inside.me/devs/zanzibar/LiveCD/PHtoolz-QND.iso


----------

